# not sure whats going on!!!



## mommiesoon85 (Nov 2, 2015)

hey everyone.. im new to this site and wanted to get where there were others like me.. bare with me for this may be a bit long. 
in 2008- my hubby and I were pregnant.. didn't knw at all!! then when we found out.. the joy was short lived due to a miscarriage 3/28/08( we still suffer from that) in the years- we have basically adopted out godson..who's autistic but simply amazing- if u ever met him you wouldn't even know.!! but now.. hubby and I want a bundle of joy of our own. we never really not tried to get pregnant.. it was more.. if it happens then it will. but now.. we want it! badly! so my doctor put me on a medication to get me to regulate my cycle. that was on 10/5/-10/10/15- I bleed. tehn she had me to track my ovulation. and hav intercourse ever other day..  did that.. but during the wk of 10/18-24 I had the faintest lines for ovulation. but we did the DO.. lol so then I notice a little amount of CM- okay great.. this is it I thought. but then Monday 11/2- I went to use the restroom and wowsers!! sooooooo much CM- and I took an ovulation test 11/3- am just when I woke up.. and it was the heaviest two lines ive ever seen. I mean they were blood shot red dark!    so then last night/ this am.. we went ahead and did the DO! lol but I took another ovulation test today- and the lines were faint. sooooo.. idk! 
I have felt very nauseous,  either cotton mouth or  dang near need a bib! seriously. cramping in the ab area like wowsers. dissy and headach spells, very tired. no am sickness/vomit but im sure it could happen. anyone ever had this.. ?? we hav an appointment on 11/16- to get the results of my blood work and ultrasound. im sure my hormones are low. and possibly will need clomid. any info would be helpful. 

sometimes its frustration and I cant talk to my friends bcz they all have babies.. and wouldn't understand.....


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mommiesoon85

It's really tough ttc whilst all friends seem to start and complete their families so easily. You've come to the right place to find understanding people, here's a link to the coping with infertility section that you might find helpful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi...I've just experienced something similar this month. I went to my doctors and she said its symptoms if a progesterone surge during and after ovulation. It mimics early pregnancy symptoms. Ovulation usually passes me by with no symptoms. When i got my first bfp i had exactly the same symptoms. So i guess you just cant guess that early. Have a little look up of ovulating symptoms and progesterone surges so your body doesnt mislead your mind. We all know on here how crazy and frustrated you can feel looking for a sign of pregnancy. Just remember if you want a child that badly you will get one whatever way they may come into your life be it naturally, ivf, adoption etc

Good luck x


----------

